# radio buttons auslesen



## Horusab (2. September 2003)

hi
wie kann ich herausfinden, welcher radio button gerade ausgewählt ist?

ich hab mir irgend sowas vorgestellt:

```
if(document.form1.radio1v.checked=true) {
document.write('ja')
}
else
{
document.write('nein')
}
```
das formular, in dem sich meine radios befinden heisst form1.
die value von dem gecheckten radio ist radio1v und der name radiog1.

bitte helft mir.
danke
mfg Horusab


----------



## Horusab (2. September 2003)

habs rausgefunden:
mit getelementsbyname("radio")[0] gehts prima.
weitere infos könnt ihr auf selfhtml lesen.
mfg Horusab


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. September 2003)

Nur eine schnelle Berichtigung: 
mit  getelementsbyname("radio")[0] wirds nicht gehen -> Javascript ist CaseSensetiv daher  getElementsByName("radio")[0]

bye


PS: setzt dich bitte mal mit unserer Netiquette (Punkt 12) auseinander, dankeschön


----------

